# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Κρέμα νεοσσών

## Andriani

επειδή αύριο ή μεθαύριο θα πάρω ένα μπατζάκι και θα το μεγαλωσω εγώ είναι περίπου 23-25 ημερών τι αναλογίες νερού και σκόνης πρέπει να διαλύω ? γιατί τα λέει μπερδεμένα το κουτί ?

----------


## jk21

ανδριανη πες το σκευασμα ωστε οποιος το χρησιμοποιει να σου πει

----------


## marlene

*Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)*


Το έχεις δει αυτό...? Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι

----------


## Andriani

ναι το έχω δει marlene ...
το σκεύασμα είναι της kaytee usa exact formula

----------


## Andriani

επίσης στο θέμα παραπάνω λέει ότι η θερμοκρασία πρέπει να είναι 39-40 κι οτι αν πάει 41   το πουλάκι θα καεί και αν πάει 38 το πουλάκι δεν θα μπορεί να το χωνέψει ...
πιο κάτω λέει ότι η θερμοκρασία πρέπει να είναι 38-41 έχω μπερδευτεί πάρα πολύ ...
στο κουτί της κρέμας λεέι πως η θερμοκρασία πρέπει να φτάνει 40 - 42  :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω τι γινεται με αυτο το θεμα εγω παντως εκαψα τον προβολο ενος νεοσσου και το εχασα το μικρο μου...το λεω και το ξαναλεω γιατι αν δεν παθενα δεν θα μαθενα!τουλαχιστον να την γλιτωσει καποιος αλλος!!και να σημειωσω οτι προσεχα πολυ την θερμοκρασια!!!

----------


## Andriani

τι θερμοκρασία είχες την κρέμα ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Η κρέμα της Kaytee έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχει σαφέστατες οδηγίες Ανδριανή...αν της ακολουθήσεις θα είσαι οκ!
Όσον αφορά τη θερμοκρασία, αφου στο κουτί λέει 40-42 ακολουθησε αυτο!Απλά πιστεύω ότι το 42 είναι το ανώτατο όριο ανοχής από τα πουλιά, οπότε σε καμία περιπτωσή μην το ξεπεράσεις!
Εγώ όταν τάιζα νεοσσό προσπαθούσα να είμαι στους 40 βαθμους!

----------


## Andriani

ωραία οπότε θα το έχω περίπου στους σαράντα (39-40) και θα είμαι οκ ?

----------


## jk21

για τους λογους που φαινονται σε αρθρακι που επισυναπτω παρακατω νομιζω οτι πραγματι αν αντιστοιχισουμε τους βαθμους φαρεναιτ με κελσιου  ,η θερμοκρασια (η τελικη της κρεμας ) πρεπει να ειναι  γυρω στους 38 -39.5 βαθμους κελσιου .μηπως η θερμοκρασια του νερου που αναγραφεται ειναι 40-42 ; γιατι ειναι λογικο οτι μετα την παρασκευη της κρεμας αυτη θα πεσει λιγο...

αντιγραφω κομματι απο θεμα που ανοιξα σε αλλο φορουμ ,παρακινουμενος απο  τις πληροφοριες της πωλινας που με ειχανε οδηγησει να ψαξω λιγο  παραπανω το θεμα 

.....αλλιως διακυμανσεις ειτε πανω ειτε κατω μπορει να  δημιουργησουν προβλημα στον προλοβο .αν η θερμοκρασια ειναι χαμηλη  ,μικρα υπολειματα που δεν μπορουμε παντα να τα δουμε μενουν για ωρες  στον προλοβο και γινονται εστια μυκητων και βακτηριων .αντιθετα  υψηλοτερες θερμοκρασιες απο 40 βαθμους κελσιου και πανω καινε τον  προλοβο και ειτε θα οδηγησουν σε ρηξη του που συνηθως μονο χειρουργικα  θεραπευεται ,ειτε σε μικροτερο εγκαυμα που θα ειναι και οδυνηρο στο  πτηνο με αποτελεσμα να επηρεαζει την ορεξη του για τροφη αλλα και πηγη  μολυνσης για μυκητες ή βακτηρια.ολα αυτα μπορειτε να τα δειτε στα αρθρα  που ακολουθουν και περιγραφουν τα προβληματα του sour crop / slow crop  /  burn crop   (crop -> προλοβος )

http://www.cockatiels.org/ownersandenth ... eonate.htm

<< Stirring the formula after heating and checking the temperature (*ideal 98-104 degrees)* should prevent this problem >>

http://www.avianweb.com/slowcrop.html

 << Baby food is fed either too cold or too hot: The temperature of the formula should be* at least 105 degrees Fahrenheit.* Closely monitor the temperature with a digital thermometer. >>

γυρω στους 39-39.5 μεγιστο δηλαδη αν το κανουμε σε βαθμους κελσιου
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit

http://uniquebeak.homestead.com/Handfeeding.html

 << Be careful not to feed the formula too hot or you will burn  the crop of the chick.  Too cold and the chick will not want to eat and  digestive problems/bacteria will surely occur.>>

επιπλεον  αρθρα για το προβλημα αυτο και τις επιπτωσεις του στη δημιουργια κυριως  προβληματος με candida μυκητες  και για την προσοχη που πρεπει να  δωσουμε σε καποια σημεια (tips ) του ταισματος (περα απο τα παραπανω που  περιεχουν επισης αρκετα στοιχεια για την καταλληλη τεχνικη ) 
ακολουθουν παρακατω 
http://www.birdsnways.com/articles/effeb2.htm
http://www.petextreme.com/topic/disease ... avian-crop
http://www.kcbbs.gen.nz/lori/ar/candid.html
http://cockatiels4u.tripod.com/candida.htm


 εμμεσα εχουμε και δημιουργια και αλλων προβληματων 

 << Secondary disorders are those internal or external factors  that affect the crop by influencing other bodily functions and occur  more frequently than primary causes. Environmental temperature, if too  low, will delay crop emptying by causing a generalized weakness. Any  condition be it infection or obstruction in the lower digestive tract  can affect the crop by slowing total digestive system motility. Most  systemic illnesses, for example liver disease or respiratory disease  will also slow digestion. >>

----------


## Φάμπιο

Δοκιμασε την στο καρπο σου και να ειναι ζεστη τοσο ωστε να καιει αλλα να την αντεχεις στο χερι σου
μην παει χαμενο το πουλι...
Και αν το παρετε τωρα απο την φωλια σε αυτην την ηλικια και δεν εχει ξαναταιστει θα σε παιδεψει και θα σε φοβαται ωσπου να καταλαβει οτι πρεπει να τρωει απο την συριγγα!
Το καλυτερο ειναι να σου δειξει καποιος που ξερει 100% και μετα να ταισεις

----------


## Andriani

το πουλί έχει αρχίσει να το  ταίζει ο κύριος που θα μου το δώσει και θα μου δείξει πως να το κάνω όταν συναντηθούμε

----------


## demis

Αντε με το καλο να το παρεις στα χερια σου, μακαρι να ημασταν κ μεις στη θεση σου!

----------


## mitsman

Εγω το εβαζα στους 40 βαθμους ετσι ωστε μεχρι να το δωσω να εχει παει γυρω στους 39!τις θερμοκρασιες τις μετρουσα με θερμομετρο!!!με το που πηγαινε η κρεμα στους 40 την εβαζα στην συριγγα!ημουν πολυ προσεκτικος και ομως το εκαψα το πουλακι...3 μερες μετα το εχασα!δεν θελω να σε τρομοκρατησω!Απλα αισθανομαι τοσο ασχημα με το λαθος που εκανα και δεν θελω να νιωσει αλλος ετσι!!

----------


## Andriani

παιδιά το πήρα σήμερα το απόγευμα δεν πολυ έτρωγε αλλά τελικά του έδωσα και έφαγε πρέπει να έφαγε περίπου 3/4 της σύριγγας .
θα ξυπνήσω και το πρωί να το ταίσω πάλι να δω πόσο θα φάει αλλά είναι πολύ δυτακτικο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το πουλάκι ταΐζεται από τις πρώτες ημέρες η τώρα έχει ξεκινήσει την κρέμα;

----------


## Andriani

την κρέμα την ξεκίνησε τώρα ! και πάλι καλά που τρώει αλλά ας ελπίσουμε ότι είμαι σε καλό δρόμο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> την κρέμα την ξεκίνησε τώρα ! και πάλι καλά που τρώει αλλά ας ελπίσουμε ότι είμαι σε καλό δρόμο


Η Νίκη σου έγραψε παραπάνω ότι θα σε ταλαιπωρήσει λίγο μέχρι να καταλάβει ότι πρέπει να τρώει από τη σύριγγα αφού μέχρι τώρα το τάιζαν οι γονείς του.Υπομονή λιοπόν και έλεγχος του πρόλοβου να ταΐζεται το μωρό.

----------


## Andriani

οκ προσέχω να μην αδειάζει !

----------


## marlene

*Καλό κουράγιο Ανδριανή! Υπάρχει μία πρώτη φορά για όλους μας... (και η δική μου φέτος θα είναι, γι' αυτό κ δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω ιδιαίτερα..!) Υπομονή κ προσοχή και.. όλα θα πάνε καλά! =)*

----------


## vagelis76

Όπως λέει και η Νίκη παραπάνω,κι εγώ στα ταίσματα που έχω κάνει τη κρέμα πάντα την δοκίμαζα στο καρπό μου,όπως κάνουν και οι μαμάδες με το γάλα του μωρού.
Δεν είχα αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα,αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα θερμόμετρου να μη το κάνεις.

*Ο προλοβός πρέπει να αδειάζει τουλάχιστον μια φορά την ημέρα τελείως.*Και να μην μένει μέσα αέρας.

----------


## Andriani

και πως θα ξέρω ότι έχει αδειάσει ?
από τ πούπουλα δεν πολυφαίνεται

----------


## vagelis76

Θα φυσάς τα πούπουλα λίγο και θα βλέπεις.Ίσως σου ζητάει και φαγητό γιατί θα είναι πεινασμένο.

----------


## Andriani

πρέπει να είναι φουσκωμένος ? πολύ όπως όταν είναι πολύ μικρό ?

----------


## vagelis76

*ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΜΟΥΛΑΣ*

Η θερμοκρασια της φόρμουλας πρέπει να είναι  39-41 βαθμούς Κελσίου. Ούτε μισό βαθμό παραπάνω! 

Αν η φόρμουλα θα  είναι πιο ζεστη το μωρό θα  κάψει το πρόλοβο του. Τα μικρά δεν  καταλαβαίνουν καλά και ευχαρίστως  τρώνε πολύ ζεστό φαγητό και δεν θα  καταλάβετε καθόλου αν έχει καεί. Αν η  φόρμουλα δεν θα είναι αρκετά  ζεστη το πρόλοβος του μωρού θα σταματήσει  να δουλεύει και το φαγητό θα  ζυμώσει μέσα. Και οι δυο περιπτώσεις συχνά  οδηγούν στο θάνατο τον  νεοσσών.

Για να ζεστάνετε τη  κρέμα μπορείτε να  χρησιμοποιείτε το φούρνο μικροκυμάτων. Όμως μετά  ανακατέψτε καλά τι  φόρμουλα πάλι και βάλτε μέσα ένα ακρίβας θερμόμετρο  και σιγουρευτείτε  ότι η θερμοκρασία δεν είναι μεγαλύτερη από 41  βαθμούς.

Επίσης μπορείτε να  χρησιμοποιείτε ένα δοχείο  με νερό (ποτήρι) θεμοκρασίας 41 βαθμούς στο  οποιο απλά βάλτε μέσα τη  σύριγγα με φαγητό για 2-3 λεπτά. Έτσι η  φόρμουλα μέσα στη σύριγγα θα  ζεσταθεί και θα φτάσει τη θερμοκρασία του  νερού η ένα βαθμό λιγότερο.

Πριν να δώσετε  κρέμα στο νεοσσό άλλη μια φορα  κοιτάξτε στο θερμόμετρο και  σιγουρευτείτε ότι έχει σωστή θερμοκρασία και  δοκιμάστε τη κρέμα στο  καρπό του χεριού σας.



Ο πρόλοβος πρέπει ΠΑΝΤΑ να αδειάζει  εντελώς  τουλάχιστον μια φορα το 24ωρο για να αποφύγετε τη ζύμωση παλιού   φαγητού μέσα. Συνήθως το αφήνουμε να αδειάζει με το τελευταίο τάισμα,   ώστε το πρωί το πρώτο τάισμα θα ήτανε με αντίο πρόλοβο.

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...Handfeeding%29

----------


## Andriani

ευχαριστώ αλλά εγώ πως θα ξέρω ότι άδειασε ?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το βλέπεις δεν φουσκώνει και με την αφή φαίνεται άδειο.

----------


## Andriani

χίλια συγγνώμη και πάλι αλλά όταν το ταίζω δεν φαίνεται και πολύ φουσκωτο γιατί δεν τρώει πολύ μιας και τα γρ. του είναι λίγα αλλα όταν λέτε στην αφή εγώ όταν το πιάνω ακουμπάω τον πρόλοβο κι είναι μαλακός και πιάνω και κάτι σαν κόκαλο μήπως είναι ο εισοφάγος ?
και εδώ είναι φωτό από την κουτσουλια δεν είμαι σίγουρη αλλά όταν τρώει τις κάνει πιο σφικτές τώρα πρέπει να έχει χωνέψει γιατί το τάισα στις 4 δεν ξέρω αν φαίνεται καλά αλλά έχει πράσινο κανονικό, ανοιχτό , αυτό το άσπρο και λίγο υγρό γύρω γύρω

----------


## Φάμπιο

Δυστυχως ειναι δυσκολο να μαθεις ταισμα απο μηνυματα...
Πρεπει να σου δειξει καποιος..
Πρεπει εστω μια φορα να δεις ταισμα απο καποιον που ξερει και να κανεις κι εσυ με την επιβλεψη του..
Γιατι αντε πες μεγαλωσε,αν δεν βγαινει ο αερας κι αν δεν ταιζεται σωστα θα σου βγαλει προβληματα αργοτερα μεγαλωνοντας!
Εγω θυμαμαι οταν ταισα το πρωτο μου πτηνο,ετρεμα στην κυριολεξια απο την αγωνια και ειχα ενημερωθει πολλες φορες απο ενα ατομο που ειναι κορυφη στο θεμα των πτηνων...

----------


## Andriani

όταν το ταίσω δεν φαίνεται να έχει αέρα αλλά θα προσπαθώ να κάνω αυτό που λέει στο θέμα για τάισμα στο χερι για να βγάζω τον αέρα αν έχει
για τα φρούτα ή λαχανικά να του δίνω  ή οχι ?

----------


## vagelis76

Η κρέμα έχει όλα όσα χρειάζεται αυτή τη στιγμή,όταν αρχίσει να δοκιμάζει σποράκια μπορείς να του προσφέρεις και φρουτάκια ή αυγό σφικτά βρασμένο.
Τώρα ετσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να δαγκώσει και να μασήσει τέτοιες τροφές.

----------


## Andriani

αααα ωραια ευχαριστω !

----------


## Nikkk

Εγω πάλι δε μετράω θερμοκρασία της κρέμας, πιστεύω ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι τη σωστή θερμοκρασία, άλλωστε έχω φτιάξει αρκετές παιδικές κρέμες μέχρι τώρα!  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030: 
Αυτό πάντως που έχω παρατηρήσει με τη κρέμα exact είναι οτι αν τη φτιάξω κ είναι λίγο πιο κρύα απ'οτι πρέπει, τότε δεν ανακατεύεται σωστά, η σκόνη μένει πηχτή κ το νερό διαχωρίζεται στη σύριγγα, όσο καλά κ να την έχω ανακατέψει...Με αποτέλεσμα το πουλάκι να μη τη δέχεται, αρα βοηθάει κ αυτό  :winky:

----------


## Leonidas

γεια σας, διαβασα προσεκτκια ολο το θεμα και θα ηθελα να μοιραστω και εγω τις γνωσεις μου μαζι σας,


μεσα απο την μικρη εμπειρια που εχω..εχω βγαλει μερικα συμπερασματα, καταρχην η κρεμα θα πρεπει να εχει υφη υδαρη σαν σουπας και να ρεει πολυ,το νερο θα πρεπει να εχει χοκλαξει για να χρησιμοποιηθει,επειδη πρεπει να καθαριστει και επισης οσο πιο καυτο ειναι το νερο τοσο πιο ευκολα και καλα θα διαλυθει η σκονη της κρεμας..


προσωπικα δεν χρησιμοποιω θερμομετρο,το μονο που κανω ειναι να τοποθετω σταγονες πανω στις φλεβες μου στο χερι (δεν 3ερω αν ενοειται το ιδιο με το καρπο..) σιγουρα οι πρωτες θα τις καταλαβω καλα μολις δω οτι μια σταγονα δεν με καιει προχωραω,συμβουλη μου ειναι οσο μπορειται να τα ταιζεται χωρις το μεταλικο ε3αρτημα τις συριγκας γιατι ειναι καπως επικυνδυνο και επισης δν βοηθαει πολυ στην επικοινωνια με το μωρο..αυτα τα λιγα και απο μενα.. :Happy: 

πιο κατω ειναι μερικα site χρησιμα , ειδα υπαρχουν καποια κομματια εδω απλα ειναι πιο μαζεμενα..

http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-Handfeeding.html


http://www.cockatiels.org/main/cocka...ents-calendar/

----------


## nikolas_23

εγω  μετραω με ηλεκτονικο θερμομετρο ετσι ξερω ποσο ακριβος ειναι οποτε δεν παιζει να τα καψω...τωρα για το σιδερακι μπροστα που λες ειναι πολοι οι λογοι που πρεπει να το εχουμε ενας λογος ειναι οτι δεν παιζει να βαλεις αερα στον προλοβο με τπτ δευτερος ειναι οτι αν ταισεις πολυ μικρο πουλακια δεν χωραει να μπει μεσα η συριγκα στο στωμα του(π.χ ζεβρακια και τετοια)
στην αρχη παντα  οσο μεγαλωνουν το βγαζω αυτο...αν πλενεις καλα με καυτο νερο την συριγκα και ολα οσα μαπινει μεσα  η κρεμα οπως πιατακια,ποτυρακια,κουταλα  κια .κτλ.εγω το σιδερακι το επλενα με καυτο νερο μετα με οινοπνευμα και μετα παλι με καυτο νερο για να μην εχω θεμα....αυτα απο την δικη μου εμπειρια..

----------

